# New guy checking in!! :)



## dben2910 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey guys, seems custom to introduce yourself round these parts, lookin forward to following some good threads and learning loads!  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbjeff (Jun 9, 2015)

dben2910 said:


> Hey guys, seems custom to introduce yourself round these parts, lookin forward to following some good threads and learning loads!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Welcome!


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks man  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Jun 9, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks a lot  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## tornluv143 (Jun 9, 2015)

Welcome buddy


----------



## dben2910 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you my man, take a look at my training log if you'd like, just started it but let me know what you think! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

